

Pandora went bankrupt 1 year in yet employees stayed 2 years w/o pay for founder - leansf
http://hustlecon.com/how-pandoras-founder-convinced-50-early-employees-to-work-2-years-without-pay

======
greenyoda
Founders of struggling startups shouldn't follow Pandora's example, since they
could get into a lot of legal trouble - paying your employees less than
minimum wage is a violation of federal and state labor laws.

~~~
skorecky
I also don't understand how they where able to go 2 years without pay and
still be able to live. You need to pay for rent, food, etc. Something doesn't
add up.

~~~
samp615
They ended up getting sued later on. Thankfully, they had the money to afford
the legal cost.

I think you're right, they aren't a great example, but many 'big' companies
did questionable things that paid off in the end.

Of course, had this not worked everyone would call Tim a moron...but since it
worked it's pretty awesome.

